# ISO APS adapter for Minolta DiMage dual scanner II



## Sarahgracet (Jul 23, 2010)

I have about 600 APS film cartridges to scan to replace photos that were lost in a house fire. I got a great deal on a Minolta DiMage dual scanner II and then when it arrived I realized the APS adapter did not come with it.  I have looked high and low and have been unable to find one. I see them here & there on Ebay but I get overbid every time. I am wondering if anyone here has one they are willing to sell or know of anywhere I might be able to locate the APS adapter, the model # is Minolta AD-10.
Thank you for any suggestions.
Sarah


----------



## rmd (Jul 23, 2010)

Photostore Uk has one on 'Buy It Now' for £119

aps items - Get great deals on VECTIS ACCESSORIES, SCANNER PARTS items on eBay.co.uk Shops!


----------



## rmd (Jul 23, 2010)

Another alternative,although just as hard to find,is the AD-100 adapter which can be made to fit :

Flickr: Discussing AD-10 Vs AD-100 APS Scanner Adaptor in APS: Advanced Photo System


----------



## pdekyvere (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarahgracet said:


> I have about 600 APS film cartridges to scan to replace photos that were lost in a house fire. I got a great deal on a Minolta DiMage dual scanner II and then when it arrived I realized the APS adapter did not come with it.  I have looked high and low and have been unable to find one. I see them here & there on Ebay but I get overbid every time. I am wondering if anyone here has one they are willing to sell or know of anywhere I might be able to locate the APS adapter, the model # is Minolta AD-10.
> Thank you for any suggestions.
> Sarah



I have one on sale right now on ebay here. 
the adapter costed 110 new from online store a few years back. 
happy bidding..


----------

